# Saline Infusion Test



## ssfear (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, I have a question regarding the coding for a saline infusion test. I know that the lab CPT is 80408 (aldosterone suppression evaluation panel that includes aldosterone (82088 X 2) and renin (84244 X 2)). My question is if you can code for the infusion of the saline as it would be for diagnostic purposes. If a saline infusion was done for 4 hours, could I code 96365 and 96366 X 3?

Or is the saline infusion included in the 80408?

Thanks!!


----------



## BenCrocker (Sep 22, 2014)

Are you intending the saline to be used for hydration if so then 96360 and 96361x3 is better.

In my CPT book in parenthesis it says eg, saline infusion so yeah it's an example and possibly included.

But then again I may be wrong.


----------



## ssfear (Sep 22, 2014)

The saline is not for hydration, but rather for the diagnostic purposes to see if the patient has hyperaldosteronism.


----------

